# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  NEC A520E service manual

## kosthsth

Καλημέρα θα παρακαλούσα αν υπάρχει το service manual  του ενισχυτή NEC A520E να το ανέβαζε όποιος φίλος το έχει .Θα μου έδινε ιδιαίτερη χαρά.Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## east electronics

Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα θυμαμαι οτι το ειχα ψαξει αλλα χωρις αποτελεσμα . Δυστυχως  τα μηχανηματα αυτα ειναι λιγο εξω απο την συνηθισμενη Ιαπωνικη τεχνολογια και ειναι πιθανον να σε παιδεψει για να το φιαξεις . 

Η NEC  χρησιμοποιουσε δικα τςη ημιαγωγα μεσα και ειχε την εντυπωση οτι μπορουσε να τα παταει στον θανατο αλλα δυστυχως εκανε λαθος . 

Αν εισουν στην Αθηνα θα σου ελεγα να τον φερεις να τον δουμε μαζι  αλλα απο οτι βλεπω εισαι αρκετα μακρυα . 

Θα ριξω μια ματια και θα σε ενημερωσω απο Δευτερα . 

Εν τω μεταξυ μπορεις να γραψεις τι προβλημα εχεις και ισως εγω η καποιος αλλος συναδελφος να μπορεσει να σε βοηθησει σε καποιο βαθμο . 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## kosthsth

Καλησπέρα.Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση.Ο ενισχυτής είναι στο δωμάτιο των παιδιών .Εχει παίξει πολλά πολλά χρόνια .Τώρα τελευταία  'επεσε η ένταση παρα πολύ τον άνοιξα και είδα με μια πρώτη ματιά τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς 2χ10000μf/63v και κανα 2 μικρότερους να έχουν βγάλει τα ύγρά τους .Τα έφαγαν τα ψωμιά τους.Θα τους αλλάξω.Είδα τώρα τις επισκευές που κάνεις και δυστυχώς είσαι μακριά.Θα το κάνω μόνος μου.Τελευταία ελπίδα ο γαμπρός μου δουλεύε στο service tης akai .Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## east electronics

Ανεβασε φωτο ...μαλλον εχεις κανει λαθος  αυτο που βλεπεις ειναι η βενζινικολλα που εβαζαν τοτ οι Ιαπωνες για να καραταει τους ηλεκτρολυτικους ...Αν το μηχανημα εχει φτασει σε τετοιο σημειο ειναι απιθανο να παιζει καν . 

Για την ενατση που λες  το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι θελει καθαρισμα διακοπτες και ποτενσιομετρα οξειδωνουν τα μερη που ειναι επαργυρα μεσα τους ( ναι οπως τα ασημικα τςη γιαγιας ) με αποτελεσμα να μμην εχουν επαφη πλεον . 

Σιγουρα θα εχει και καποιους πυκνωτες χαλασμενους  αλλα αυτα θελει ελεγχο η προληπτικο αλλαγμα για να διατηρησεις το μηχανημα για πολλα χρονια ακομα .

Με προσοχη 
Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## kosthsth

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.Σε παρακαλώ πες μου τι να χρησιμοποιήσω για να καθαριστούν.Τι προτείνεις?

----------


## east electronics

Θα ελεγα τιποτα  δεν σε ενοχλουν στην λειτουργια του ενισχυτη πουθενα ( δεν σε ενοχλουσαν χρονια τωρα ) 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

